# It's cold out there, first day of 2018



## 300 H and H

Minus 23 here this morning. It is warmer in Upper Michigan than it is here..

I am glad this in not the normal temp range here. 

About 4" of snow, maybe a bit more. Winter is definitely here...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## bczoom

Only about 8 below here this morning.  The furnace actually kicked on (the 2 wood stoves didn't keep up overnight).


----------



## tiredretired

300 H and H said:


> Minus 23 here this morning. It is warmer in Upper Michigan than it is here..
> 
> I am glad this in not the normal temp range here.
> 
> About 4" of snow, maybe a bit more. Winter is definitely here...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



You got me by a smidge.  We had -22.8F this morning. Supposed to get even colder this weekend with the arrival of a Nor'Easter. Oh joy.


----------



## Doc

Whoa, and I thought it was cold here at 3.  Thankfully we are up to 9 now.   Heading for a high of 17 today.  Woo Hoo.


----------



## MrLiberty

We are at 6 and is expect to go up to a balmy 13 today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Darn!!!!!  I thought that it was cold at the house this morning at 18°.  You guys have me beat by a mile.  It's supposed to get up to 30° this afternoon.  Still, it is a pretty day, clear blue skies and the sun is shining.  That's the first time that's happened in a week or two.  

By Wednesday it's supposed to be back up to the 40s and 50s in the afternoon but still around 20° in the morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's still a balmy -22 celcius  with a -40 windchill here. Haven't left the house in 3 days. Didn't even bother getting dressed today. Everything is closed and the vehicles aren't plugged in.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's still a balmy -22 celcius  with a -40 windchill here. Haven't left the house in 3 days. Didn't even bother getting dressed today. Everything is closed and the vehicles aren't plugged in.



I know the feeling.  I have a battery tender plugged into my truck to keep the battery juiced up but no block heater.  May venture out this afternoon if I feel energetic and start the truck.   Lots of snow machines buzzing by on the trail today so someone is having fun.  LOL.


----------



## pixie

A battery heater (overnight) and running a little 1500W heater under it for a couple hours made a big difference starting my truck. I leaned cardboard around the outside.
-18 here this morning.


----------



## FrancSevin

It was a balmy -4 here in St Louis. The new furnace, for which I had to pay since snow avoided us on Christmas day, has been chugging hard to keep up.

Part of our house is still under construction and not well insulated. The new sunroom was 57% this morning. There are no doors separating it from the main house, nor do we have the heat system extended out there, so things were chilly this AM.

The sticker on the space heater says it can heat a 20' X 20' room. Nope.

I think Al Gore owes me an apology


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just went out to see if the Yukon would fire up without being plugged in and sitting at -30 temps for 3 days. It started. Changed out the wiper blades to good winter reflex blades instead of the crap summer ones that were on there. The wiper motor was working fine today. But holy snappin ×÷÷=@%€@ it's cold out there. Nearly got frostbite on my hands.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> It was a balmy -4 here in St Louis. The new furnace, for which I had to pay since snow avoided us on Christmas day, has been chugging hard to keep up.
> 
> Part of our house is still under construction and not well insulated. The new sunroom was 57% this morning. There are no doors separating it from the main house, nor do we have the heat system extended out there, so things were chilly this AM.
> 
> The sticker on the space heater says it can heat a 20' X 20' room. Nope.
> 
> *I think Al Gore owes me an apology*



He owes a lot of us an apology.  Especially for those dumb goofy movies he tried to pass off as fact. Not that I ever watched them, it's just coming from him it had to be dumb & goofy


----------



## FrancSevin

It's 11%F outside now with plenty of sunlight. However, the greenhouse didn't begin to add heat to the house until 2:00 PM. It's fan kicks in at 70%F.

 The furnace finally took a break.


Until the sun goes down.

If this El Nino thing goes on for long, I gotta get that sun room done. But it is humorous to watch the lefty explanations for the worldwide cool down.


----------



## 300 H and H

Yesterday it was -13 here at 4:00 Am...

I know that because the wife woke me up to tell me we had no electricity.

Naturally I sprang into action, got dressed and got to the still warm diesel pickup with the block heater plugged in. Got it started and ran the jumper cables to my generator set.. I put a little buddy propane heater under the oil pan of the gen set, that is in an enclosure. After 15-20 minutes of letting the heater run it was warm in the enclosure, and the generator fired right up..

Just about the time I was going to throw the transfer switch over the generator side, I noticed the lights at the neighbors place.....  

So I did what I knew I should, and ran the farm on the gen set for an hour or so, to warm it up and charge the battery... 

Should have just stayed in bed..... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

Chicago set a record of +1 for the high today.  

Rockford set a record of -1 for the high today.  It was -13 for the low this morning, which tied a prior record.

Our home weather station's outside thermometer never got above -1 today.  

Our local school system is supposed to return to class tomorrow ... but about noon today they sent out notice that school is cancelled tomorrow due to cold.  Wind chills of -20 to -35 are projected for tomorrow and the school closes when the wind chills hit -20 because our kids are on the buses for up to 90 minutes, many have to transfer buses, and even after dropping the kids off many have long driveways (1/4 mile +) because so many live on farms.


----------



## tiredretired

Currently here we are at -18.  Supposed to be -25-30 by morning.  Good thing I have an ample supply of long johns.     The ski resorts are complaining the cold temps and wind chills are keeping people off the slopes. I would imagine with all the natural snow we have had the skiing conditions are excellent other then the temps.


----------



## 300 H and H

For the record, today the high here was a balmy -3 degrees. 

Right now it is -18 and falling. Low of around -23 again tonight. 

This is hard on anything living in the out of doors.. People as well.


----------



## FrancSevin

-4F predicted for tonite. Truck is plugged in since this morning.

We aren't suppose to see 32F until late Sunday. 
O5:30 comes damm early when it's like this


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Currently here we are at -18...
> 
> 
> 
> 300 H and H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it is -18 and falling. Low of around -23 again tonight...
Click to expand...


Wow feeling pretty balmy here at only -8F


----------



## Melensdad

NWS is reporting -14 and a new record low this morning for South Bend.

So we never got a low as Iowa


----------



## tiredretired

Stayed real close to the wood fires this morning.   Almost 100 degrees difference from my family room to outside.  If that ain't a shock to the system, nothing is.  LOL.


----------



## FrancSevin

It was -7 here this morning.  
I had plugged the truck Black and tank heaters in sot it started easily at 5:30. Cab was warm within minutes of cranking the diesel to life.

Got on the Highway for the 13 mile trip to work at 6:30.  2 miles from the turn off, the fuel lines froze up. So I walked.

 Man was it cold.

 Got to work at 7:20

 It's after 9:00 and I'm still cold.


----------



## 300 H and H

FrancSevin said:


> It was -7 here this morning.
> I had plugged the truck Black and tank heaters in sot it started easily at 5:30. Cab was warm within minutes of cranking the diesel to life.
> 
> Got on the Highway for the 13 mile trip to work at 6:30.  2 miles from the turn off, the fuel lines froze up. So I walked.
> 
> Man was it cold.
> 
> Got to work at 7:20
> 
> It's after 9:00 and I'm still cold.



At -7 you need some anti gel additive. Of course down your way the need for this comes like every decade or so... 

14 here now, snowing and blowing enough to reduce visibility to were I am staying home for the night, as anyone should..

Hope your warm by now... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

I had no trouble with my diesels today, but then again the local stations switch to winter blend fuel at this time of the year.  

No gelling.  

No freezing.

Our school is closed again tomorrow due to the low temps and projected -25 wind chills.


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> At -7 you need some anti gel additive. Of course down your way the need for this comes like every decade or so...
> 
> 14 here now, snowing and blowing enough to reduce visibility to were I am staying home for the night, as anyone should..
> 
> Hope your warm by now...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Our fuel is winterized here. I merely presumed it was a freeze up. I add Sea foam andante gel to it but, My issue was the long walk in-7 degrees. I walked to work only to see my other vehicle had two flat tires. Welcome to the new year

Went back to the truck with tolls when temps were at almost 20 F. No fuel flow.

I appears the issue was what I kinda feared, a bad fuel shutoff valve. ( Or a bad fuel pump) as the fuel in the tank is liquid.This is the third time, and the only issue in 300K miles, I have ever had with the Cummins engine. And the first time in cold weather. 

It's not a roadside fix so the tow truck will fetch it in the morning,

 I got to work tomorrow in the mini van with,,,;HEATED SEATS!


----------



## FrancSevin

I think we sorted what happened with my truck. The garage I use had six in the same day for it.

A local fleet had about half their vehicles go down as well.

Fuel from one chain here in the Midwest used a blend that includes Biodiesel. Biodiesel freezes or jells in the teens.

I never noticed it on the pump before but I see it now.

Anyhow, I'm using anti gel on every fill-up.

Happy travels!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

temp finally came up above 0 today its supposed to reach 15 above the last 2 weeks its been -20 or colder


----------

